# Angeled Forks



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Here is one of the board cuts where I glued the handle together with the idea of shaping the forks so they turned 5 degrees to center. I wanted the latex to pull square with the top of the fork. It worked out so well I need to pick up some hard wood and make another one. I have 1 inch latex on it and shoot 1/2 inch steel. It shoots very good.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I like the visual the angle of the wood gives. And perhaps less chance of a fork break that way.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

This looks like a really good idea think i may give this one a try only in steal because i don't think i could do it in wood and make it look as great as yours.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I made a sling yesterday and angeled the forks not sure what degree just enough for my draw length. took it out to shoot this morning and it is amazing how well it shoots don't know if I was just having a good day or the fact that this was my first V shape frame but I had to force myself to go in the house to eat and get a nap befor work. Your catty came out beautiful and the angeled fork is amazing.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

dragomaster, I think it helps by keeping the latex uniform on the pull and release. I noticed this one shoots very well. Now I have to make another. To much fun.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I like it too!


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

think that your right about keeping the latex in line I did see a difference in the way it shoots.


----------

